# Manufactured Home Project



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

These aren't my favorite thing to do in the world but work is work! The biggest struggle I have is nothing is square and the walls are thinner which results in excess trim pieces around doors.

Used an aged oak laminate floor from HD, 1/4" drywall over the wood paneling with orange peel texture, followed by 3.5" base molding and 2.5" for doors. Used Miller Premium on ceilings, walls, trim, and cabinets. Still looking for a light to install. And yes I did install that piece of drywall backwards, cut the light hole out from the wrong side :/

Back door is going to be replaced by one from the manufacture. Over all it turned out good and seems up to date.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> These aren't my favorite thing to do in the world but work is work! The biggest struggle I have is nothing is square and the walls are thinner which results in excess trim pieces around doors.
> 
> Used an aged oak laminate floor from HD, 1/4" drywall over the wood paneling with orange peel texture, followed by 3.5" base molding and 2.5" for doors. Used Miller Premium on ceilings, walls, trim, and cabinets. Still looking for a light to install. And yes I did install that piece of drywall backwards, cut the light hole out from the wrong side :/
> 
> Back door is going to be replaced by one from the manufacture. Over all it turned out good and seems up to date.


Looks great for what you originally had to work with. Bet you like trying to attach that sheet rock into those "studs" they use in those things. :smile:


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Haha yes those are also lovely. This was going to be one of the harder rooms to do so I knocked it out first. Next is the hallway and dining rooms, lots of open space where I can hang whole pieces of drywall.


----------

